# الصحة المهنية



## مهندس السلامة 1 (13 مايو 2010)

التسمم الغذائي طرقه وطرق الوقاية


----------



## مهندس السلامة 1 (13 مايو 2010)

Heart Attack Warning


----------



## مهندس السلامة 1 (13 مايو 2010)

التسمم الغذائي
نود من خلال هذه المشاركة أن نتطرق لبعضالمشاكل الصحية المرتبطة بالغذاء والتي تظهر عادة خلال فصل الصيف إلا وهي التسممالغذائي.ويستخدم مصطلح التسمم الغذائي لكل الحالات المرضية التي تعاني من القئوالإسهال والمغص المعوي، والتي يكون السبب فيها تناول الأغذية الفاسدة أو الأشربةالملوثة بسبب معدي ( جرتومي) بما في ذلك الماء الملوث أو الأطعمة الملوثة تلكالجراثيم. 
وهذا يشكل خطراً يترافق بشكل خاص بالأطعمة قبل طبخها أو التي يعادتسخينها، وخاصة الأطعمة
التي حضرت بطريقة بعيدة عن الالتزام بالشروط الصحية . ومن أسباب التسمم الغذائي الشائعة:
. بقاءالطعام مدة أكثر من اللازم خارج الثلاجة، مما يسبب تحلل أجزاءه، فيصبح ساماً،بالرغم من انعدام الرائحة الكريهة التي لا تحدث إلا مع تقدم الفساد. 
2. تناول مواد غير غذائية أصلاً وسامة بطبيعتها عن طريق الخطأ، لكونها مشابهة - أو بمظنة كونها - مواد غذائية؛ ومثال ذلك تناول ثمار النباتات السامة لتشابهها مع بعض الثمار الصالحة للأكل، أو تناول فطر عش الغراب السام الشديد الشبه بالنوع الصالح للأكل.
3. تناول بعض المواد الغذائية النباتية أو الحيوانية في طور من أطوار النمو أو التحول، يكون فيه النبات ساماً، إما بسبب عدم نضجه، حيث تحتوى ثماره في هذا الطور من النمو على المواد السامة، أو تناول بعض الأسماك أو المحار أثناء مراحل معينة من تطورها.
4. تلوث الطعام المحفوظ في العلب نتيجة لعدم التعقيم الكافي وقت صنعها أو تناولها بعد مضي تاريخ الاستخدام أو حالات الغش التجاري من تغيير تاريخ انتهاء المدة واستبداله بتاريخ أخر غير صحيح ويمكن التعرف علي ذلك بانتفاخ العلب دون حدوث تغيير في الرائحة
5. التسمم الغذائي الجرثومي Microbial food poisoning: وهذا هو أكثر أنواع التسمم الغذائي شيوعاً وحددها العلماء بحوالي 12 نوع من البكتيريا ( متل :السالمونيلا التي تنتقل خاصة عن طريق لحوم الدواجن والبيض واللحوم عامة. و أكثر أنواع التسمم الغذائي شيوعا،تلوث الطعام ببكتريا المكورات العنقودية والتي سبق إفرازها في الطعام في ظروف غير صحية حيث أتيح لها فترة للتكاثر في الطعام ويكون التسمم سريع الأعراض فيحدث الاقياء والإسهال والمغص خلال مدة ساعة إلى ست ساعات من تناول الطعام الملوث ، وتكون الإصابات الجماعية بمثل هذا الجرثوم بسبب الأطعمة الملوثة أثناء طبخها أو بعد طبخها بعدوى من المحضرين لهذه الأطعمة مثل جرح ملتهب في اليد أو دمامل أو بثور أيادي وكـــــذلك 
بكتيريا: الكامبيلو بأكثر: وهي سبب شائع للتسمم الغذائي وتحصل بتلوث الحليب ومنتجات الألبان غير المبسترة، حيث يمكن أن تلوث الماء أيضاً. وبكتيريا الليتسريا: وهي بكتريا واسعة الانتشار في التربة وفي براز الحيوانات وهي تسبب تسمما بتلويث الجبن غير المعقم، وهي أيضاً تستطيع التكاثر حتى في درجات الحرارة القريبة من التجمد ولذلك بإمكانها أن تصمد لحرارة الثلاجة بل وتتكاثر فيها، وبهذا فالأطعمة المحفوظة في الثلاجات وخاصة في المطاعم والاستراحات أكثر عرضة للإصابة بها. 
وبكتريا البيوتيليزم: وهو سبب نادر ولكنه كثيراً ما يكون قاتلا لخطورته، حيث أن جرثومة الكلوستريديوم بوتيلينيوم تفرز سما في الأغذية المحفوظة والأغذية المدخنة والتي لم تطبخ إلى درجة 100 مئوية .
فهذا بشكل مختصر أهم العوامل الجرثومية المسببة للتسمم الغذائي، وهناك عوامل جرثومية أخرى أقل حدوثاً لم نخض فيها.


----------



## مهندس السلامة 1 (13 مايو 2010)

*ومن أسباب التسمم الغذائي الأقل شيوعا:*
*تناول بعض أنواع الأطعمة* *التي قد تتسبب في ظهور أعراض مرضية حادة لدى بعض الأشخاص إزاء المركبات* *الطبيعية للغــــذاء** Food intolerance**، مثل الذي يحدث للمصــابين بنقــص إنزيم** Glucose - phosphate dehydrogenase6**، الذي يحمى كرات الدم الحمراء من التحلل، عند* *تناولهم الفول وأنواع أخرى من البقول** Favism. **فنقصان هذا الانزيم يتسبب في تكسير* *كرات الدم الحمراء، وينتج عن ذلك فقر دم حاد . وتظهر الأعراض بعد يوم أو يومين من* *أكل الفول،وكذلك بعض الناس الذين لا يستطيعون تناول اللبن ومنتجاته، والتي تحتوى* *على سكر الاكتوز 1- وقد تظهر أعراض الحساسية** allergic reactions **وكذلك لدى بعض* *الأشخاص الذين لديهم استعداد للتحسس نتيجة لتناولهم السمك أو البيض أو الموز أو* *الفراولة أو الشكولاته ... إلخ. حيث ينشط جهاز المناعة لدى هؤلاء فيقوم بتكوين* *أجسام مضادة تقوم بالالتصاق بخلايا** Mast cells**، مما يؤدي إلى إفراغ محتويات* *الحبيبات الموجودة داخل هذه الخلايا، وبالتالي إلى إطلاق مادة** Histamine **التي تؤدي* *إلى ظهور الأعراض، وهي: حكة، وطفح جلدي، وتورم بالشفتين، وأحياناً بالجسم كله، وضيق* *بالشعب الهوائية ، وزيادة الإفرازات المخاطية في المجاري التنفسية، وأحياناً صدمة* *حساسية**Anaphylactic shock.*
*2- وقد ينشأ التسمم الغذائي أيضا نتيجة تفاعل بين المادة الغذائية ودواء يتعاطاه الشخص في الوقت نفسه. وفي هذه الحالات تؤثر المادة الغذائية بزيادة الآثار الجانبية الضارة للدواء. ومثال ذلك ظهور أعراض ارتفاع ضغط الدم الحاد عند تناول الأغذية الغنية بمادة **Tyramine**، الموجودة في الأجبان القديمة، والأسماك المدخنة والمحفوظة، واللحوم المختزنة، مع تعاطي الأدوية التي تحتوي على **MAOI**.*
*· قد يكون التسمم نتيجة التلوث الكيميائي للأغذية، ومن صوره المنتشرة: .
(أ) تلوث الطعام بالفلزات الثقيلة: *
*حيث يحدث التسمم بالنحاس عند طهي الأطعمة التي تحتوي على الخل أو عصير الليمون أو البصل في أوانٍ نحاسية، كذلك يحدث التسمم بالرصاص من مياه الشرب التي تحتوى على نسب عالية من الرصاص نتيجة سريانها في مواسير المياه ، أو الخزانات المطلية من الداخل بمركبات الرصاص السامة وبالمثل يحدث التسمم من تناول أطعمة محفوظة في علب من الصفيح المخلوط بالرصاص أو نتيجة من وضع الطعام في أوراق الجرائد أو وضعها على الجرائد بعد القلي لامتصاص الزيت، فتختلط بمادة الرصاص الموجودة في حبر الطباعة وتسبب التسمم بالرصاص.*
*
**(ب) تلوث الأطعمة بمضافات خارجية: *
*كالمبيدات الحشرية، مثل: مركبات الفسفور العضوية، أو المواد الحافظة، أو مكسبات اللون والطعم والرائحة غير المطابقة للمواصفات الصحية. . 
(ج) تحلل مكونات المادة الغذائية ذاتياً، بفعل سوء التخزين، أو انتهاء مدة الصلاحية.*

*أما أعراض التسمم فتظهر بصورة مفاجئة وتتوقف على نوع التسمم، وطريقة الاصابة، وتشمل التالي :*
*1. غثيان وقيء وآلم في البطن وإسهال *
*2. فقدان الوعي وغيبوبة *
*3. نزيف خارجي أو داخلي*
*4. زيادة اللعاب أو العرق *
*5. اتساع حدقتي العين أو ضيقهما *
*6. تنفس غير طبيعي وزرقة في الجلد والشفتين *


----------



## مهندس السلامة 1 (13 مايو 2010)

نود من خلال هذه المشاركة أن نتطرق لبعض المشاكل الصحية المرتبطة بالغذاء والتي تظهر عادة خلال فصل الصيف إلا وهي التسمم الغذائي.ويستخدم مصطلح التسمم الغذائي لكل الحالات المرضية التي تعاني من القئ والإسهال والمغص المعوي، والتي يكون السبب فيها تناول الأغذية الفاسدة أو الأشربة الملوثة بسبب معدي ( جرتومي) بما في ذلك الماء الملوث أو الأطعمة الملوثة تلك الجراثيم. 
وهذا يشكل خطراً يترافق بشكل خاص بالأطعمة قبل طبخها أو التي يعاد تسخينها، وخاصة الأطعمة 
التي حضرت بطريقة بعيدة عن الالتزام بالشروط الصحية . ومن أسباب التسمم الغذائي الشائعة:
. بقاء الطعام مدة أكثر من اللازم خارج الثلاجة، مما يسبب تحلل أجزاءه، فيصبح ساماً، بالرغم من انعدام الرائحة الكريهة التي لا تحدث إلا مع تقدم الفساد. 
*2. تناول مواد غير غذائية أصلاً وسامة بطبيعتها عن طريق الخطأ، لكونها مشابهة - أو بمظنة كونها - مواد غذائية؛ ومثال ذلك تناول ثمار النباتات السامة لتشابهها مع بعض الثمار الصالحة للأكل، أو تناول فطر عش الغراب السام الشديد الشبه بالنوع الصالح للأكل.*
*3. تناول بعض المواد الغذائية النباتية أو الحيوانية في طور من أطوار النمو أو التحول، يكون فيه النبات ساماً، إما بسبب عدم نضجه، حيث تحتوى ثماره في هذا الطور من النمو على المواد السامة، أو تناول بعض الأسماك أو المحار أثناء مراحل معينة من تطورها.*
*4. تلوث الطعام المحفوظ في العلب نتيجة لعدم التعقيم الكافي وقت صنعها أو تناولها بعد مضي تاريخ الاستخدام أو حالات الغش التجاري من تغيير تاريخ انتهاء المدة واستبداله بتاريخ أخر غير صحيح ويمكن التعرف علي ذلك بانتفاخ العلب دون حدوث تغيير في الرائحة*
*5. التسمم الغذائي الجرثومي **Microbial food poisoning**: وهذا هو أكثر أنواع التسمم الغذائي شيوعاً وحددها العلماء بحوالي 12 نوع من البكتيريا ( متل :السالمونيلا التي تنتقل خاصة عن طريق لحوم الدواجن والبيض واللحوم عامة. و أكثر أنواع التسمم الغذائي شيوعا،تلوث الطعام ببكتريا المكورات العنقودية والتي سبق إفرازها في الطعام في ظروف غير صحية حيث أتيح لها فترة للتكاثر في الطعام ويكون التسمم سريع الأعراض فيحدث الاقياء والإسهال والمغص خلال مدة ساعة إلى ست ساعات من تناول الطعام الملوث ، وتكون الإصابات الجماعية بمثل هذا الجرثوم بسبب الأطعمة الملوثة أثناء طبخها أو بعد طبخها بعدوى من المحضرين لهذه الأطعمة مثل جرح ملتهب في اليد أو دمامل أو بثور أيادي وكـــــذلك *
*بكتيريا: الكامبيلو بأكثر: وهي سبب شائع للتسمم الغذائي وتحصل بتلوث الحليب ومنتجات الألبان غير المبسترة، حيث يمكن أن تلوث الماء أيضاً. وبكتيريا الليتسريا: وهي بكتريا واسعة الانتشار في التربة وفي براز الحيوانات وهي تسبب تسمما بتلويث الجبن غير المعقم، وهي أيضاً تستطيع التكاثر حتى في درجات الحرارة القريبة من التجمد ولذلك بإمكانها أن تصمد لحرارة الثلاجة بل وتتكاثر فيها، وبهذا فالأطعمة المحفوظة في الثلاجات وخاصة في المطاعم والاستراحات أكثر عرضة للإصابة بها. 
وبكتريا البيوتيليزم: وهو سبب نادر ولكنه كثيراً ما يكون قاتلا لخطورته، حيث أن جرثومة الكلوستريديوم بوتيلينيوم تفرز سما في الأغذية المحفوظة والأغذية المدخنة والتي لم تطبخ إلى درجة 100 مئوية .*
*فهذا بشكل مختصر أهم العوامل الجرثومية المسببة للتسمم الغذائي، وهناك عوامل جرثومية أخرى أقل حدوثاً لم نخض فيها. *
*ومن أسباب التسمم الغذائي الأقل شيوعا:*
*تناول بعض أنواع الأطعمة* *التي قد تتسبب في ظهور أعراض مرضية حادة لدى بعض الأشخاص إزاء المركبات* *الطبيعية للغــــذاء** Food intolerance**، مثل الذي يحدث للمصــابين بنقــص إنزيم** Glucose - phosphate dehydrogenase6**، الذي يحمى كرات الدم الحمراء من التحلل، عند* *تناولهم الفول وأنواع أخرى من البقول** Favism. **فنقصان هذا الانزيم يتسبب في تكسير* *كرات الدم الحمراء، وينتج عن ذلك فقر دم حاد . وتظهر الأعراض بعد يوم أو يومين من* *أكل الفول،وكذلك بعض الناس الذين لا يستطيعون تناول اللبن ومنتجاته، والتي تحتوى* *على سكر الاكتوز 1- وقد تظهر أعراض الحساسية** allergic reactions **وكذلك لدى بعض* *الأشخاص الذين لديهم استعداد للتحسس نتيجة لتناولهم السمك أو البيض أو الموز أو* *الفراولة أو الشكولاته ... إلخ. حيث ينشط جهاز المناعة لدى هؤلاء فيقوم بتكوين* *أجسام مضادة تقوم بالالتصاق بخلايا** Mast cells**، مما يؤدي إلى إفراغ محتويات* *الحبيبات الموجودة داخل هذه الخلايا، وبالتالي إلى إطلاق مادة** Histamine **التي تؤدي* *إلى ظهور الأعراض، وهي: حكة، وطفح جلدي، وتورم بالشفتين، وأحياناً بالجسم كله، وضيق* *بالشعب الهوائية ، وزيادة الإفرازات المخاطية في المجاري التنفسية، وأحياناً صدمة* *حساسية**Anaphylactic shock.*
*2- وقد ينشأ التسمم الغذائي أيضا نتيجة تفاعل بين المادة الغذائية ودواء يتعاطاه الشخص في الوقت نفسه. وفي هذه الحالات تؤثر المادة الغذائية بزيادة الآثار الجانبية الضارة للدواء. ومثال ذلك ظهور أعراض ارتفاع ضغط الدم الحاد عند تناول الأغذية الغنية بمادة **Tyramine**، الموجودة في الأجبان القديمة، والأسماك المدخنة والمحفوظة، واللحوم المختزنة، مع تعاطي الأدوية التي تحتوي على **MAOI**.*
*· قد يكون التسمم نتيجة التلوث الكيميائي للأغذية، ومن صوره المنتشرة: .
(أ) تلوث الطعام بالفلزات الثقيلة: *
*حيث يحدث التسمم بالنحاس عند طهي الأطعمة التي تحتوي على الخل أو عصير الليمون أو البصل في أوانٍ نحاسية، كذلك يحدث التسمم بالرصاص من مياه الشرب التي تحتوى على نسب عالية من الرصاص نتيجة سريانها في مواسير المياه ، أو الخزانات المطلية من الداخل بمركبات الرصاص السامة وبالمثل يحدث التسمم من تناول أطعمة محفوظة في علب من الصفيح المخلوط بالرصاص أو نتيجة من وضع الطعام في أوراق الجرائد أو وضعها على الجرائد بعد القلي لامتصاص الزيت، فتختلط بمادة الرصاص الموجودة في حبر الطباعة وتسبب التسمم بالرصاص.*
*
**(ب) تلوث الأطعمة بمضافات خارجية: *
*كالمبيدات الحشرية، مثل: مركبات الفسفور العضوية، أو المواد الحافظة، أو مكسبات اللون والطعم والرائحة غير المطابقة للمواصفات الصحية. . 
(ج) تحلل مكونات المادة الغذائية ذاتياً، بفعل سوء التخزين، أو انتهاء مدة الصلاحية.*

*أما أعراض التسمم فتظهر بصورة مفاجئة وتتوقف على نوع التسمم، وطريقة الاصابة، وتشمل التالي :*
*1. غثيان وقيء وآلم في البطن وإسهال *
*2. فقدان الوعي وغيبوبة *
*3. نزيف خارجي أو داخلي*
*4. زيادة اللعاب أو العرق *
*5. اتساع حدقتي العين أو ضيقهما *
*6. تنفس غير طبيعي وزرقة في الجلد والشفتين *
*7. تشنجات عصبية*
*8. عدم انتظام نبضات القلب*
*9. ارتفاع أو انخفاض درجة الحرارة*
*العــــــــــــــلاج**// 
**يقسم علاج حالات التسمم الغذائي إلى* *قسمين** : 
-1 **معالجة عامة داعمة: وهي* *الأهم وتشمل إعادة توازن الأملاح والسوائل للجسم لتعويض التميه عــــــن طريق* *الوريد في حال وجود القيء والإسهال ، ووضع المريض تحت الملاحظة والإجراءات الطبية* *الداعمة الأخرى**.
2 - **معالجة خاصة: لبعض حالات خاصة في التسمم الغذائي، ليس هنا* *مقام تفصيلها**. *
*
**الاحتياطات الواجب اتخاذها لتلافي التسمم الغذائي؟ . 
من الممكن الحد من هذه المشكلة عن طريق مراقبة أماكن تحضير الأطعمة، والفحص الدوري للأشخاص المعنيين بتحضير الطعام. *
*أن حالات التسمم الغذائي بشكل عام محدودة في الدول المتقدمة ومنتشرة في الدول الفقيرة. لذلك يتوجب على محال إعداد الطعام القدر الأكبر من المسؤولية تجاه المستهلك عن طريق شراء اللحوم من أماكن معتمدة، وذات خبرة في حفظ الأغذية، ويتوجب على هذه المحلات توفير المعدات اللازمة لحفظ اللحوم خاصة والأنواع الأخرى من الأطعمة على وجه العموم، مع ضرورة الالتزام بالنصائح والإرشادات التالية:- *
*· المحافظة على غسل اليدين جيدا قبل تناول الطعام، وغسل اليدين بالماء والصابون قبل تحضير الطعام، وبعد استعمال الحمام.*
*· التأكد من انحلال المواد الغذائية المجمدة تماما وخاصة الدواجن قبل طهيها لتضمن ارتفاع الحرارة في جميع أجزائها إلى درجة كافية لقتل الجراثيم إن وجدت. *
*· الغسيل جيدا بالماء الحار جدا والصابون لكل السكاكين والأدوات المستعملة في تقطيع وتحضير اللحوم غير المطبوخة. *
*· التأكد من صلاحية الطعام المعلب ومن سلامة حفظه قبل فتحه و إذا لوحظ انتفاخا في العلبة أو صدأ وتسربا في هيكلها فيجب تركها والتخلص منها. *
*· تجنب تناول الأطعمة المكشوفة، وفي المطاعم التي لا تلتزم بقواعد السلامة الصحية، وأخبر السلطات الصحية المختصة إذا كان لديك أي شكوى أو شك في أي مطعم أو استراحة.*
*· الاهتمام بأماكن التحضير من ناحية الصرف الصحي، والنظافة العامة. *
*· الاهتمام بالعاملين من الناحية التثقيفية بخصوص التسمم الغذائي والنظافة البدنية . *
*· إبعاد المرضى من العاملين بالمطاعم عن عملية تحضير الطعام وخصوصا أولئك الذين يشتكون من نزلات معوية. *
*· عدم ترك الأطعمة مكشوفة أو معرضة للحشرات أو في الجو الحار لفترات طويلة.*
*· استعمال القفازات عند لمس الأطعمة ضروري جداً والتخلص من الأطعمة القديمة بشكل يومي.*
*· عدم خلط الأطعمة القديمة مع الطازجة والتخلص من الأطعمة التي تغير لونها أو طعمها أو رائحتها والإحساس بالمسؤولية تجاه المستهلكين وعدم التصرف من منطلق مادي بحت. *
*· التسخين الجيد للأطعمة المبردة قبل تناولها*​


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (15 مايو 2010)

موضوع رائع جداااااااااااااااااااا


----------

